# Puppies to give away



## garza (Jan 2, 2011)

*Language Advisory* - Repeated reference to intimate part of the mammalian body.

_The following is as accurate a transcription as memory allows. The conversation took place on the air on WMLT radio, Dublin, Georgia, USA, sometime in the early '80s._

'12 minutes past eight o'clock on a Saturday morning. Good morning, your're on Swap Shop,

'Good morning. I want to put in an advertisement for puppies to give away.'

'Oh, I say, is that a bit of British accent I hear?'

'You have good ears. Yes. Originally from  London. I have five puppies I want to find good homes for. They are not quite old enough to go yet. They're still on the tittie bottle.'

'Sorry, but you can't say "tittie" on the radio.'

'I can't say "tittie" on the radio?'

'No. We're not allowed to say "tittie" on the radio."

'My, what a strange rule, to say you can't say "tittie" on the radio. How am I to explain that the puppies are yet on the tittie bottle if I can't say "tittie" on the radio?'

'Well, saying "tittie" on the radio simply won't do. You'll just have to explain about the puppies being on the tittie bottle some other way without saying "tittie".   

_According to one listener who kept track, the caller and the announcer between them managed to say 'tittie' at least 27 times. At that point the listener, laughing uncontrollably, ran his car into a ditch and lost count. _


----------



## Divus (Jan 3, 2011)

And this little dittie from a man who reckoned he had lost his touch.

Magnifico.

Dv


----------



## garza (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comment and for the confidence. I was told at the time that Dublin police reported a rash of minor auto accidents in town during the conversation.

I can't be sure of the exact time. I know it was a Saturday morning and I was eating a late breakfast in a local restaurant that had a radio playing.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 3, 2011)

Enjoyed this garza, on an aside, I have heard very similar things happen while listening to radio. I'm happy to say that I wasn't driving at the time though.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Garza,

Missed this little gem... until now.

Brilliant!!!

Ian


----------



## caelum (Jan 17, 2011)

Haha, nice one, Garza.  You hear some pretty wacked things on the radio.


----------

